# Let them Hunt!



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I relized today that my dog would never have a truly fulfilling life without hunting. I did believe for a long time that a Vizsla could be just as happy playing and running with his master. I thought that anyone who owned this dog and gave it the exercise it needed, maybe a job like agility, obedience, dock diving, or frisby toss..would give a Vizsla all the happines in life it would ever need. I know this is wrong now. After watching my dog in the field today, there is absolutely no way I could give him anymore fulfillment in life then letting him hunt with me. I say this with all do respect for those who love and train there dogs for other purposes then hunting. BUT, there is no substitute for the natural drive to hunt, none whatsoever!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

+1. What he said!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

zigzag said:


> I relized today that my dog would never have a truly fulfilling life without hunting. I did believe for a long time that a Vizsla could be just as happy playing and running with his master. I thought that anyone who owned this dog and gave it the exercise it needed, maybe a job like agility, obedience, dock diving, or frisby toss..would give a Vizsla all the happines in life it would ever need. I know this is wrong now. After watching my dog in the field today, there is absolutely no way I could give him anymore fulfillment in life then letting him hunt with me. I say this with all do respect for those who love and train there dogs for other purposes then hunting. BUT, there is no substitute for the natural drive to hunt, none whatsoever!


I wouldn't say i am a bird hunter. i just carry and shoot the gun. I would say I am an admirer of art. that is, the artistry of a polished gun dog working its craft. It truly is a moving Picasso! That is my true reward.

Joe


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

agreed zigzag


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's temperament changes so dramatically when we're on a hunt. She's always been wary of strangers; not so on a hunt, her willingness to let people stroke her/pet her is increased 1000+ fold, long live the hunt!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Zigzag, 

Nicely written. Seems over the last year HVF has added a few more bird hunters. 

If a dog smiles when he is happy; a Hungarian Pointer beams with exhilaration when he is hunting. As Bailey sweeps by me in the field from the sides back in front a full speed, his head up with his nose to the air, the happiness just pours out of him. *"I'm home!" * every ounce of his being exclaims.

Happy hunting.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig after a life time of shooting birds over a pointing breed - their life is just at the moment of POINT - nothing more - nothing less - till you are in a bird field - you will never know what the PUP was bred for - HUNT well & HUNT often !


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I have only had Kian out on Field tests so far and training for such. It's such a pleasure to watch him in the field when he is on the mark, and once he locks up on a bird he's solid as a rock.
Next weekend I will be taking him for his first hunt, I will not be carrying as I do not have a licence to, but my friend will be and I will get to watch Kian do what he was bred to do.
Cannot wait.
I may be speaking out of my arse but I can see that day being the impetus for me getting licensed for next season. 
Only time will tell.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/pheasant-hunt-opening-day.html

CrazyKian,

Have a great time. Next year will come quickly. Well worth the effort. Getting the hunter safety class done, finding the right shotgun; shooting lots of clay targets; going with other veteran hunters to see how it is done; and then finally you "fly solo" and it is the greatest feeling. You know how to hunt.

Can't describe it well, even though I have tried over the last three years. You have to experience it. Wear good boots with ankle support.

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy said:


> I have only had Kian out on Field tests so far and training for such. It's such a pleasure to watch him in the field when he is on the mark, and once he locks up on a bird he's solid as a rock.
> Next weekend I will be taking him for his first hunt, I will not be carrying as I do not have a licence to, but my friend will be and I will get to watch Kian do what he was bred to do.
> Cannot wait.
> I may be speaking out of my arse but I can see that day being the impetus for me getting licensed for next season.
> Only time will tell.


Carry a camera!
You'll enjoy it buddy, not as much as Kian and Mischa, but close... 8)

They've always got along so well, I'm really curious to see them work together.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mischa said:


> Crazy said:
> 
> 
> > I have only had Kian out on Field tests so far and training for such. It's such a pleasure to watch him in the field when he is on the mark, and once he locks up on a bird he's solid as a rock.
> ...


Yes, I will carry the camera. 
Lets hope you don't miss 


RBD,
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

